# 2011 Maxima with "Premium" package



## Ice Nine (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Folks, 

Recently got a 2011 Maxima with the "premium" package (the one with the dual moonroofs, navigation, 9 speaker stereo, leather, blah blah blah). 

I like this car a great deal - I love how much technology they crammed into it. One minor complaint though - my iPhone 4 (verizon model) is very iffy. After plugging in my iPhone, I can almost always go through the albums/songs/etc. But half the time when I try to play any of the songs I get one of three symptoms:

-My music plays as expected.... (rarest case)
-Upon hitting play, it stays at 0:00, though I can go through the album menus and pick something else, only to have that song stick at 0:00
-Upon hitting play, the music APPEARS to be playing, but nothing is heard at all. 

The only real remedy is to unplug the iPhone and try again. Sometimes it will magically come to life, sometimes not. Sometimes just switching to a different album will cause the above conditions to happen again. 

Has anyone run into this? Is there some kind of reliable fix out there, maybe? 

As a side note, all the bluetooth functions work 100% (phone and streaming internet radio both work just fine.)

Thanks in advance, 

-Karl


----------

